# Suns' Nash Generates Buzz With Short Film



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns' Nash Generates Buzz With Short Film



> *Suns' Nash Generates Buzz With Short Film*
> 
> *Paul Coro*
> The Arizona Republic
> ...


And this is the commercial they're talking about:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8VwiRnQ0M4M&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8VwiRnQ0M4M&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

That was very dope. Nash has a lot of skills. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Np. Thx for visiting and commenting ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That was awesome.

I can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

That film is kind of old, I watched it last year I think... very nice nonetheless.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Really cool film. I've always had respect for Nash, even though I hate him.

He was my pick last season for MVP.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice commercial. He has potential.


----------

